
Show HN: Global Website Accessibility Tool - koonk
https://heartbeats.io
======
koonk
We have revamped our UI based on user suggestions. Many features are in the
pipeline and we intend to release an app by the end of the month to notify
users if their URL status changes.

Would appreciate feedback from this amazing community. :)

